# Tutorial Contest Winner April 2008: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry for the delay everyone! I was so swamped today with classes and work that I didn't get time to do this earlier. I just finished this tut in 4 hrs. Can you believe that? I am such a newb lol But here it is, the tut majority of you have been asking for. There are a lot of pics, I didn't know how detailed to go being this is my first tut ever. So please bare with me on this one. I decided to add this look into the contest too, thought it would be worthy enough. haha
Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*PICS of what I am going to use:*




Closer look:









MAC unless stated otherwise...

*FACE:*
Nivea Soft Moisturizering Creme
Monistat Chafing Gel (primer)
Revlon Bronzing Lotion in Goldi-Looks
Studio Stick Foundation in NC35
Studio Finish Concealer in NC30
Vasanti Duo Concealer #2
Sweetness Blush
Harmony Blush (contour)
MSF Medium Dark
MSF Warmed (highlight)
Fix +

*EYES:*
Painterly p/p
Gesso e/s
Carbon e/s
Ricepaper e/s
Too Faced Lash Injection
Blacktrack f/l
Smolder Eye Kohl
Sassi Falsies #600
Bootblack liquid liner
Victoria's Secret's Pencil Me In Brow Pencil - Brown
Ardell Lash Heating Curler
Duo Surgical Adhesive 

*LIPS:
*Fuchsia Fix Tinted Lip Moisturizer SPF 15
3N l/s
Bonus Beat l/g from Heatherette


*BRUSHES:*
*Eyes:*
Bare Escentuals Foil & Define Brush (cheetah print)
Ms. Makeup's Angled Eyeliner Brush 
217 SE
252 SE
No name brand blending brush equivalent to MAC's 227
*
Face:
*Bare Escentuals Max Coverage Concealer Brush
Bare Escentuals Angled Contour Brush
Ulta's Foundation Brush
Essence Of Beauty Powder Dome Brush
Essence Of Beauty Angled Blush Brush
182

*My Routine:*
I start with my face first about half way
Then do the eyes
Then lips
And then finally finish the rest of my face

*
After the shower - ugh!*




*
Moisturize time! Apply all over face with clean sanitized hands:*




*
Prep Face with face primer, I used the Monistat Chafing Gel:*




*
I also mixed it with the Revlon's Bronzing Lotion on the back of my hand to give me a nice sunkissed glow:*




*
Mix it with the foundation brush on the back of my hand and apply it to the face with the brush as so:*












*
You have a clear base to start with, now you are ready to proceed...*




*
Apply SFC NC30 on problem areas and Vasanti Duo C under eyes:*













*Next is foundation, I use the STF in NC35 and apply it all over my face with my 182:*
















*
I then moisturize my lips with Fuchsia Fix Tinted Lip Moisturizer SPF 15:*









*Prep eyes with Painterly p/p all over entire lid, brow bone and underneath bottom lashline with 252 brush and blend:*













*Apply Gesso e/s in inner corner and half way on the lid with BE Foil brush (the safari looking one) Or you can use MAC's 239. Using a patting motion, pack on the color, taking it right to the corner then to the bottom lashline about half way:*
















*
Before you apply the black shadow make sure you apply scotch tape at an angle from where your brow ends to the outer corner of your eye. Now use Carbon e/s and pack on the color on the other half of the lid. Its okay if it goes over the tape, its supposed to!*
















*
Now blend, blend and blend way! I took the 217 brush and blended carbon e/s in gesso e/s very lightly in a circular motion to get the desired effect.*








*
Apply your highlight color, I used Ricepaper e/s here on my brow bone and blended it to get rid of the harsh line on top of the crease:*













*Now remove the tape, and wipe away or brush off the excess shadow that has fallen on the face. I used Neutrogena's Makeup Remover Wipe:*

















*Curl lashes if needed, I am using my fav Ardell's Heated Lash curler; apply mascara of your choice, I am using Too Faced Lash Injection; fill in brows, I used my VS brow pencil in brown and then brushed them across with my brow comb:*








































*

Apply lipstick - 3N; apply lipgloss - Bonus Beat:*





















*Apply Falsies: I am using Sassi's #600 with Duo Surgical Adhesive, bending it slightly so that it will stick on better and fit with my eye shape; I also wait a few secs before I put it on, that way its tacky and it won't move around.* 





















*Now apply liner: I am using blacktrack f/l with my Ms. Makeup's angled brush on the upper lash line with the angled tip in the inner corner for a precise line going half way on the lid; then I switch the angle so it is facing my outer corner and I start half way on the lid and move to the outer end.  I then go over it with bootblack liquid liner; then I take smolder eye kohl and line my waterline and outer bottom corner about half way where gesso meets.*





























*Now I finish the rest of my face: I applied Harmony Blush to contour my cheekbones making a 'fishie face' by starting at the top (at an angle) and then brushing it down to where my cheeks are hollow with my EOB dome blush brush; then blend in Sweetness Blush as my cheek color with my EOB angled brush:*





















*Now the finishing touch! I applied my MSF in Medium Dark with my 182 all over my face; then I applied MSF Warmed on the apple of my cheeks, down the nose and on the forehead as a highlight:*

















*Oh no I am not done just yet!*









*FIX+ BABYYYYYYY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sets the makeup and makes your skin look and feel FRESH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*









*Now let me take that hideous headband off my head and be normal again:*





























*CCs, feedback, suggestions are all welcome! Its my first tut and I want to make my future tuts more enjoyable and better. So please, do not hesitate to fill me in on the what to do's and dont's. I hope everyone enjoyed it and now can replicate the ultimate KK look with an edge. Until next time folks, ciao! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Tashona Helena (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

haha the "I ain't finished yet" picture made me laugh.  Awesome job!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

haha I'm with her ^^ The "I'm not finished" picture is my fave!

Beautiful look btw! I'm going to try this


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

gorgeous look! thank you for the tut!


----------



## Jot (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great tut. thanks so much. love the scotch tape tip x


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

wow! awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for showing us.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

For your first tut you've done a fabulous job imo.
Thanks for it, you look awesome !


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

thnx for the tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ur eyebrows are amazing :|


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great tutorial! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Thankyou...thankyou...thankyou....thankyou!!!!!  I was thrilled to log on and find that your tut was the first thing in the new posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I'm going to give this a shot next weekend when I have some free time.  

LUVIN IT!!!

KK


----------



## KittieSparkles (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great Tut!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

looks great girl, thank you! I have similar coloring to you and I will try this for sure


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great Tut!

It was very detailed, and the pics were good and clear.


----------



## juxtapoz (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great tut! I am so excited to try this one out!


----------



## funii_bunnii (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

gorgeous


----------



## ricelover (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

wow what an amazing look, you do look like Kim Kardashian great tutorial


----------



## Hilly (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Wow! You look like Kim K here!! You did a fab job


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

This is a great tut, Iam so going to try this!! you are gorgeous


----------



## RaynelleM (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Thank You!!! Great tut ... very detailed and easy to follow!


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

You look so pretty.Im definitely going to TRY to do this look.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great Tut...Thanks


----------



## n_c (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

That was an excellent first tut, thanks!!!


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Thank You! You look hot


----------



## Patricia (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

thanks for posting!! hot!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Very detailed tutorial & very hot look!  Great job all the way!!!


----------



## GENESISLEXY (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*







I'm inspired!!! I gotta try this look.  THis was an amazing tutorial!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Thank you for taking the time to do this for us!  You rocked this tut and did such a great job explaining everything step by step.  This look is truely gorgeous on you.  You are so fantastic!  I am going to try this this weekend!  Thanks again sweetie!  Bravo!


----------



## Mairim (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Thank you for your tut!!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

It worth my time reading this complete tutorial, thank you for sharing and for spending 4 of your precious hours doing this.
I enjoy it a lot!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

YEAH! lovin this tut!!!


----------



## pinkstar (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

You did a fabulous job!

I hope you have many more tutorials to come!


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Kim, Khloe, and Kourtney called, they want their sister back.

You are absolutely gorgeous. great tut. cant wait to see more.


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Wow you are so stunning!!!  Absolutely beautiful!!
And what an informative and enjoyable tutorial!


----------



## hc123 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

wow.. great tut!


----------



## Geraldine (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Thanks for the tut!! You look pretty with and without makeup, you have a beautiful skin!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great tut, very detailed and eays to follow.


----------



## Miss World (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

no fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't see the pics *sigh* I was sooooo excited *sobs* maybe I'll try again later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*edit*
*Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!* now I can! had to change browsers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you look great girl!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

the final look is amazing!!! ...you could be  the sister between kourtney and kim.


----------



## Christina983 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

wow that was great! I have to try the scotch tape trick tommorrow.

thanks for doing that for us!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Super great tut!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Super great tut!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

OMG the Tape Idea is AMAZING!!!!!!! I always have issues making winged liner or anything even on both sides... I'm gona apply this tape method to alll my looks that extend outward... Thank you so much! Fab look!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

It was great. I loved the look. Cant wait to try it.


----------



## MissCreoula (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great Tut! You did a great job on your 1st tut...love the little comments too


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Fab tut! Love your makeup, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

WOW! Amazing. You know what's funny!? I was googling Kim Kardashian's make up technique and you posted this. I bookmarked it, and I'm so trying it.

Thanks


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

OMG i only just found this tut... its amazing!!! one of my fave tuts on here


----------



## Skrollan (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*







WOW amazing ... you look really gorgeous and much more prettier than Kim!!! You look damn sexy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your smile is so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You did such a great job explaining everything step by step, it’s very detailed and easy to follow. This is an excellent first tut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it, it's one of my fav! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for us!


----------



## Skrollan (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

sorry ... double post ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i have server problems


----------



## Skrollan (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

sorry ... double post ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i have server problems


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

this was such an awesome tut!! &&your blending skills are amazing! loves it!


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great tut. Love the look
love the scotch tape tip 
XOXOX


----------



## delidee32 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Gorgeous, thanks for the tutorial.  I will try this look this weekend


----------



## amanda1210 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Thank you so much for the tut, you look great! The blending is wonderful, I'm sorry it took you four hours to do the tut though, i know i'd be VERY frustrated and wouldn't be smiling too much in my pics if I had to take that long doing a makeup tut lol I gave you major points for that!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

beautiful!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

thank you for this!!!!


----------



## nikkideevah (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

hot look!!! I need to try this!!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Quote:

  The "I'm not finished" picture is my fave!  
 
I totally agree, lol

so pretty!!!!! luv it!
to many tut's lately with 'gesso' i better get some of that too


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

thanks! i will try it!


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

lol you're not just pretty, you're also cute =]


----------



## PMBG83 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

This look is so freakin' sexy !!!


----------



## MissFoxy (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

wowww you did a great job i like it ! 
you look gorgeous without the make up too


----------



## gohgoomah (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

you totally nailed this look!! it looks AMAZING on you!!!!! but it might just be cuz you're absolutely freaking gorgeous even without any makeup!! haha i totally gawked at the photo of  you w/o mu! i wish i looked like that san mu!! thanks for the tut!!


----------



## MissVivaMac (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

you look so pretty...but suggestion..

instead of using tape, i do my shadow before face make up and then take a make up removing wipe and make a clean swipe to create that line

=)

great job!


----------



## User93 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

I loved it, you are really beautiful, and i wanna try this make-up aswell. That idea about scotch tape is awesome, and that "I aint finished yet" phote is simply epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahaha i was laughing so much. Thanks!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

wonderful tutorial!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

You are so stunningly beautiful!  I thought that you did a wonderful and detailed job.  I cannot wait to see more tutorials!


----------



## kitten (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

gorgeous as all heck!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Very beautiful look!


----------



## ilkohl (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great job!! Thank You!!
The scotch tape tip is fantastic, I'm defenitly going to try


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

LOL You're adorable and you did a great job with your tut! 

I definitely agree on the "not done yet" face, too cute.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Great tut! This look is hot on you!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

*WOW!!  Great look! SO much effort involved...I love that you showed how you get your eyeshadow 'angled' at the corners...I know a lot of girls aren't sure how to do it (personally, I've never done it). Thanks for all the hard work; it's much appreciated!!!*


----------



## melliquor (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

Thanks... great tut.  It looks so easy.  I will have to try this.


----------



## hollyberry84 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes With A Twist Tutorial*

wow..this looks exactly like hers. beautiful work.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 3, 2008)

Loved the "I'm not finished" pic ..You look amaaazing!! Fab tut and highly deserving of this mths prize


----------



## MissChriss (May 4, 2008)

That was awesome! I know it must have took forever but it was soo detailed and I love that. Plus you use the studio stick ( i use it too) and not many people on her do tutorials using that.


----------



## vcanady (May 4, 2008)

You are SOOO damn beautiful! You must get sick of hearing that all time, seriously! And you look so much like Kim K! This look on you is absolutely to DIE for!!! Stunning!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!! Hope to do more in the future for all of you!! =)


----------



## mac-cakes (May 5, 2008)

I love it.. loooks soo hot. Thanks for all the detailed step by step info


----------



## Divinity (May 5, 2008)

What a great idea using Scotch tape!  Thanks!


----------



## ladylynn (May 7, 2008)

the tut was awsome!!!!! just a lil info for all those kim dash fans like me........ her everyday lipliner, lipstick, and gloss are as follows:

MAC
line- stripdown
lipstick= angel

Nars
lipgloss= Turkish Delight 

oh one more thing in the last pic you kinda look like her a lil (i think)

loved, loved, loved
i will try


----------



## jt1088 (May 7, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## finess2317 (May 13, 2008)

ok GREAT tut..i have already done this look on my mom, with green and she loved it, and i did it with pink and brown...i loved the pink the brown i have to work on...thanks oh! and now my sister is trying to do the look


----------



## Lucky1288 (May 14, 2008)

Absolutely love this look!! Its hot, and you def. looked like Kim K, in a bunch of those pics. I tried this with white pigment instead of Gesso, and I loved the little extra shimmer it gave. Thanks for this tut, I will def. be wearing this look out in the future!!


----------



## hunniee_love (May 14, 2008)

GREAT tutorial! I LOVE the look. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Olgeecancount12 (May 14, 2008)

I love the scotch tape trick! This is a great tut


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 19, 2008)

ohmygosh, your gorgeous

thanks for the tut!


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Just lovely. And very detailed description too!


----------



## zerin (May 21, 2008)

i love this tutorial!


----------



## Tanoushka (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (May 30, 2008)

WOW! That look is fantastic! thanks for the tutorial! i'm going straight to buy gesso and carbon


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## foxycleopatra69 (Jun 2, 2008)

hey i noticed it says the sweetness blush is limited edition but was wondering whether ur talking about the sweetness beauty powder blush (which isnt limited edition)? i only wonder bcos id like 2 copy the look and im in desperate search of all the products lol

thanks for the tut as well, u look gorgeous


----------



## Violet1515 (Jun 2, 2008)

_*Loved it!!! love the look. will definitely try it, hopefully*_
_*i can do it as good as you. Great tip with the tape! thanks!*_


----------



## jood (Jun 2, 2008)

woOoOw soOo NICE


----------



## amelianik (Jun 4, 2008)

yeay.... i love this look .....!!!!!!!! thanks !!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxycleopatra69* 

 
_hey i noticed it says the sweetness blush is limited edition but was wondering whether ur talking about the sweetness beauty powder blush (which isnt limited edition)? i only wonder bcos id like 2 copy the look and im in desperate search of all the products lol

thanks for the tut as well, u look gorgeous_

 
Oh sorry, I was talking about the Sweetness BPB. I thought it was LE. Thank you, I am so happy that everyone liked it!


----------



## seiya_odango (Jun 18, 2008)

Great tut!  You got her look right on the money ^^


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 3, 2008)

oh my goodness, this is the best kim kardash tut i've seen! thanks so much for posting this, girl! you did an amazing job


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 4, 2008)

i love this look and TRIED to replicate it except substituting carbon with black tied. I cannot for the life of me get my gesso packed on as well as you did. lol. any tips??


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 4, 2008)

you are so pretty... i like it much<3


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 5, 2008)

OMG, I tried this look with solar white from CH collection and it looked fab. I will put up pcis to show you all. I love this tut thank you so much Glamyourus!!!


----------



## nightflight (Jul 11, 2008)

You are so CUTE!


----------



## LovinBE (Jul 15, 2008)

This looks sooooooo beautiful! U did a wonderful job! I'm going to try this since I have eye colors just like all those. Thanks a billion!

Much Respect,
~Jen


----------



## Liz2286 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome tut! Thanks for the scotch tape tip and this look really does make you look like KK!


----------



## booga1003 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gorgeous !!! Simple gorgeous .


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 18, 2008)

love it! must try


----------



## animacani (Jul 20, 2008)

Great tutorial! Are from India/Pakistan? =P You are very pretty!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Great tutorial! Are from India/Pakistan? =P You are very pretty!_

 
Thank you. =) Yes I am Indian but I am not from/born there. 
And thank you everyone else who have replied.


----------



## claudia510 (Jul 21, 2008)

You look very beautiful! I love the look and the techniques u used!


----------



## mello (Jul 23, 2008)

This tut is amazing. I did this the other day for a party and it looked fabulous. Thanks for posting!


----------



## anguria (Aug 3, 2008)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Miss World (Aug 5, 2008)

great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you for the tutorial


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 18, 2008)

beautiful.
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 20, 2008)

Is that Duo lash adhesive the dark toned one? Does it still work really well?

Thanks for the tut, it looks lovely


----------



## missmanson (Aug 28, 2008)

_* I love the look!!!! great tutorial!!!!*_


----------



## shootout (Aug 28, 2008)

This is fantastic! 
I love it and it looks sooo beautiful on you!
Definitely going to have to try it out!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_Is that Duo lash adhesive the dark toned one? Does it still work really well?

Thanks for the tut, it looks lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes and it works like a charm!


Thank you everyone =)


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 1, 2008)

this is hot!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 12, 2008)

I tried this yesterday and i cant believe how beautiful it turned out- you are SOoooo my inspiration! =)


----------



## xwp (Oct 18, 2008)

The tape tip really worked out well, thanks! The rest of the makup is gorgeous too, I love the Kim look.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 25, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 4, 2008)

What a gorgeous tutorial! I love it. Good job!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 9, 2008)

LOVE THIS LOOK! you did a great job...it was simple yet you looked FAB at the end! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so pretty!


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 10, 2008)

amazing look


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

amazing tutorial! thanks!


----------



## jeepchick (Nov 15, 2008)

i LOVE this look!!  you're gorgeous.  thank you so much!


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 24, 2008)

detailed, idiot-proof and awesome !!


----------



## PrincessZmunda (Jan 1, 2009)

Love it! I gotta give this a try for a night out! Great tut, you are inspiring me to give it a try....lol..well maybe if I get enough nerve...


----------



## LaurenOU (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm really new to the site and just found this tut, but a lot of the photos aren't working and I would like to see the finished project...do you still have the photo by any chance?? Thanks!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaurenOU* 

 
_I'm really new to the site and just found this tut, but a lot of the photos aren't working and I would like to see the finished project...do you still have the photo by any chance?? Thanks!!_

 
unfortunately some of the older tutorials no longer have photos due to the user deleting them or whatever


----------



## mauratien (Dec 25, 2011)

I can't see some photos? What happened?


----------

